# Need help! I downloaded Kindle for PC and it won't work...



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm sure someone here knows the answer to this, but I'm at a loss. 

I downloaded the Kindle for PC, then when it came to the part where you register, I declined, thinking I could do that later. 

I went to download my first book, and it says "we currently do not show a device registered to your Amazon account for which this content is available."

Of course, I do have the device, but I hadn't registered it yet. So, I went back to the Kindle on my PC and clicked on registration. It said the registration was confirmed. Then I went back to download the book, and I got the same error. I rebooted my computer and logged into Amazon again, tried to download the book, and STILL! Same error message. Any advice? 

Thanks!
Shelley


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Think I may have had this happen to me.  The easiest solution is to uninstall Kindle 4 PC, then redownload and reinstall.  This time register when prompted...


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried to deregister, and it thinks I have a real Kindle. It's asking me for a serial number. So now that I can't deregister, I'm stuck because I can't start over.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Did you deregister from the Manage Your Kindle page on Amazon?  I don't recall ever needing to enter a serial number to DEregister.  And if it doesn't appear on the MYK page as a registered device, don't worry about deregistering from K4PC - just uninstall.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

kcrady said:


> Did you deregister from the Manage Your Kindle page on Amazon? I don't recall ever needing to enter a serial number to DEregister. And if it doesn't appear on the MYK page as a registered device, don't worry about deregistering from K4PC - just uninstall.


Yes, this is the wording they have on that page: "Enter the 16 digit serial number located on the first page of the Settings screen, or on the back of your device for certain devices. To get to the Settings screen on your device, select [HOME], then [MENU], and select 'Settings'.
Serial Number:"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Author Eyes said:


> Yes, this is the wording they have on that page: "Enter the 16 digit serial number located on the first page of the Settings screen, or on the back of your device for certain devices. To get to the Settings screen on your device, select [HOME], then [MENU], and select 'Settings'.
> Serial Number:"


You definitely need that to _register_ but I'm SURE I didn't input any s/n when I deregistered my Kindle to send it to my son. . . .and I had K4PC for a while, then re-did my laptop and didn't reload it 'cause I never used it. . . ..I'm reasonably certain I just clicked 'deregister' on the MYK page. . . . . . it might have even disappeared without my input when I "uninstalled" it from the laptop. . . . . .

Needing a s/n to _de_register just doesn't sound right. . . . .


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You definitely need that to _register_ but I'm SURE I didn't input any s/n when I deregistered my Kindle to send it to my son. . . .and I had K4PC for a while, then re-did my laptop and didn't reload it 'cause I never used it. . . ..I'm reasonably certain I just clicked 'deregister' on the MYK page. . . . . . it might have even disappeared without my input when I "uninstalled" it from the laptop. . . . . .
> 
> Needing a s/n to _de_register just doesn't sound right. . . . .


I might have to get my son to help me. Thanks anyway!


----------

